# Asked my boss for a letter of recommendation



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm applying to grad school for next fall and I finally worked up the nerve to ask my boss at my part-time job for a recommendation letter, and she said yes! I was so nervous, and awkward as usual, but she was really sweet about it. But I'm not off the hook yet...I have to get 2 more. My boss is the easiest one to ask because she's somewhat similar to me in disposition (introverted, quiet). The other two won't be so easy - they're professors and I'm really intimidated by them. I don't think they think all that highly of me either because I'm so anti-social. But I have no other options if I want to get into grad school...


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

!!! Nice job !!!

You've managed not to offend your employer with your SA. That's between none and all of the battle.

I've got this professor who's really nice and friendly with everyone except me because I'm so antisocial in his class. It's sort of funny what he might write if I were to ask him for a reccomendation letter. "Complete ****." "Bothersome presence." "Should be run over with a lorry several times and thrown down a lift." By the way, he is British.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great news quietgal with your understanding and friendly boss. I hope your instructors think and feel the same way too. And I hope you get into grad school.

Good luck with approaching quietgal.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------

